# Male or Female Consolers?



## Mainstays (Jul 29, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had a better experience with the opposite gender consoler. Mine is currently a male and it's nice to talk to him but I kind of would like a female prospective. Plus he kind of gets off track sometimes and I have to bring him back. Anyone think gender really matters?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Depends on your situation maybe?
I have been helped and harmed by both genders when it comes to counseling.

I honestly believe the mind of a counselor is the most important attribute but different genders do have different perspectives.

A really good counselor will have studied the opposite sex in depth so that their gender does not make much of a difference.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't really have a preference.


----------

